
Visionary Bitcoin Creator Satoshi Nakamoto to Reveal Identity - mmatoscom
https://www.globenewswire.com/news-release/2019/08/16/1903230/0/en/Visionary-Bitcoin-Creator-Satoshi-Nakamoto-to-Reveal-Identity.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
If it doesn't involve cryptographic proof, it's bullshit. This reeks.

~~~
zipwitch
I agree. Feels like someone registered "Satoshi Nakamura" as a company, and is
trying to run a scam from there.

------
oooshha
The real Satoshi would do something way cooler than some lame press release
via a PR agency

